
What's replacing P2P, BitTorrent as pirate hangouts? - hko
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9139210/What_s_replacing_P2P_BitTorrent_as_pirate_hangouts_
======
selven
I really have to disagree with this. Piracy will not be moving to rapidshare -
it's just not anonymous and decentralized enough. More likely bittorrent
protocols will keep improving with more privacy features tacked on.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_Anonymity_Protocol>
<http://www.stealthnet.de/en_index.php>

